# Phase One’s New XF IQ4 Camera Systems Introduce ‘Capture One Inside’ and Enable Unmatched Workflow Flexibility and Resolution



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2018)

> *COPENHAGEN, Aug. 28, 2018* – Phase One today announced a giant leap forward in photography: Phase One XF IQ4 Camera Systems are built upon the new and expandable Infinity Platform. Three full frame medium format camera systems, based on the Infinity Platform, include the IQ4 150MP (151-megapixels), the IQ4 100MP Trichromatic (101-megapixels), and the IQ4 150MP Achromatic (151-megapixels). Each delivers a flexible and customizable photographic solution designed to evolve and adapt over time. The IQ4 features a new level of workflow optimization, integration and support for all photographic applications.
> 
> With the Infinity Platform, Phase One has moved the core of Capture One’s imaging processor into the IQ4 itself. ‘Capture One Inside’ offers unprecedented RAW file control. Image editing and processing – once possible only in the Capture One software application – can now be controlled within the IQ4. The Infinity Platform also allows Phase One to challenge fundamental imaging...



Continue reading...


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 28, 2018)

Hope that Canon is not going to be inspired by its price


----------



## Yakodzun (Aug 28, 2018)

Phase One XF is really nice camera but what the problem with the AF and LCD screen on it? Do they use technologies from the 00s? I hope LCD screen on IQ4 is much better then on IQ3 and live-view now can show something better then slide show.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 28, 2018)

Lookit, a mirrorless camera with two cards slots.

Jim


----------



## RGF (Aug 29, 2018)

Who owns Phase One? will they survive or be bought by one of the big players?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 29, 2018)

RGF said:


> Who owns Phase One? will they survive or be bought by one of the big players?


60% of Phase One is owned by British VC "Silverfleet Capital". The other 40% is split among employees and founders. Mamiya & Leaf are part of the group. Gross turnover $64.6M, profit $ 6.57M. Sensors made by Sony. The Chinese are the major shareholder in Hasselblad its main competitor and I suspect Phase One are doing better than Hasselblad. Its a niche market mainly fashion photographers as clients so not likely a take-over target.


----------



## RGF (Aug 29, 2018)

jeffa4444 said:


> 60% of Phase One is owned by British VC "Silverfleet Capital". The other 40% is split among employees and founders. Mamiya & Leaf are part of the group. Gross turnover $64.6M, profit $ 6.57M. Sensors made by Sony. The Chinese are the major shareholder in Hasselblad its main competitor and I suspect Phase One are doing better than Hasselblad. Its a niche market mainly fashion photographers as clients so not likely a take-over target.



I have a friend landscape photographer, prints LARGE and switched from Hasselblad to Phase one several years ago. Has yet to look back. IN fact he is trying (teasing) me to switch. Phase One at ~1 FPS is not a great wildlife camera


----------

